# Chopped chicken BBQ



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

There is a local BBQ joint that started serving chopped chicken Q. That is what they call it anyway. Well, it is good. Really good.

I think I will make my variation of it. Question is, do you bake the chicken and then chop it or do you boil it and them chop it? I could smoke it and then chop it.

Any thoughts?

Darin


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

smoke it


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I would smoke it;I did that with a Pork Loin;I smoked it for about three hours;chop it up then I put the chopped pices of meat in with some BBQ sauce heated it and put it between two slices of bread.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

If it's skin on you could bake it, otherwise I would boil it if you don't want to mess with the smoker.


----------

